# Nuked hutch



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Just found a freak on ebay (from my neck of the woods) about 15 minutes before it closes. Unfortunately, this person is being rewarded by multiple bidders driving the price up. No mention of the fact that this is a Frankenstein.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEEP-PURPLE-JOHN-WEISSENBERGER-MILWAUKEE-WIS-HUTCH-SODA-BOTTLE-/261262827751?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd47a60e7


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Luckily, it is not the rarest bottles --- but still. Why? Why? Why? Currently at $41.00. May go up yet.



 http://i.ebayimg.com/t/DEEP-PURPLE-JOHN-WEISSENBERGER-MILWAUKEE-WIS-HUTCH-SODA-BOTTLE-/00/s/MTEwMFg1MDA=/z/58oAAOxyhSBSBte8/$(KGrHqZ,!nYFHh3UM1(oBSBte8MjfQ~~60_57.JPG


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Sold for 41 plus shipping. Probably about ten times what it should have. Honestly, I wish people wouldn't be rewarded for modifying original artifacts without even the courtesy of being honest about it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Pic.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 15, 2013)

Interesting that this bottle started as aqua glass. This bottle was never made in colorless (flint) glass and therefore could never have turned even amethyst on its own.


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 5, 2022)

John is my Great Great Grandfather. While obviously I understand it’s an historical artifact, I also know my Grandma would have thought this was cool. The glass was never dyed by JWSWC.


----------



## Weissenberger GGD (Aug 5, 2022)

blobbottlebob said:


> Sold for 41 plus shipping. Probably about ten times what it should have. Honestly, I wish people wouldn't be rewarded for modifying original artifacts without even the courtesy of being honest about it.


I would have. But it’s my family history. Interested in where it is.


----------

